# St Johns River - Geneva - Shad?



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

This is on my wish list also. Lived here my whole life and never fished shad on the St. John's. Looking forward to any info.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I was out Friday am. Lemon Bluff to Marina Isle. No shad though.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

cal1320 said:


> I was out Friday am. Lemon Bluff to Marina Isle. No shad though.


@cal1320 
thanks for the update Cal


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

It should start getting good literally any day.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

If anyone hears anything post it here...I would love to give it a try..maybe a few of us could get together and go for it


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

@IRLyRiser 
Agreed. I think at this time last year we were already seeing some. I'm wondering if the warm start to winter this year has delayed things? Maybe this week's cold snap will kick it off. 

@SS06 
I'm in.


----------



## Chumplz (Mar 23, 2021)

I also am in for this and have been wanting to give it a go. I live in O-town so wanted to run south towards Econ and check it out.


----------



## bonitoman (May 20, 2021)

Went out today and got 3 trolling tiny shad darts. You want to troll super slow right off 46 in shad alley by the old jon boat rental are thats no longer there by rt46


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

bonitoman said:


> Went out today and got 3 trolling tiny shad darts. You want to troll super slow right off 46 in shad alley by the old jon boat rental are thats no longer there by rt46


@bonitoman 

Thanks for the update Bonitoman.
It doesn't sound like the big run just yet but I think I'll hit it Saturday AM. It's been a while since I ran up the Econ anyway so if the shad are scarce the Econ can provide.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

What's the water level at right now?


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

mmccull5 said:


> What's the water level at right now?


I'm not sure about the past week but It has been running higher over the past few weeks. I expect it's still good. as we've got some localized and up river rain recently.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Clamfoot said:


> I'm not sure about the past week but It has been running higher over the past few weeks. I expect it's still good. as we've got some localized and up river rain recently.


Below is the link to the St Johns monitoring station data at RT 46. It's running higher than the median. Flow is also running a little higher but trending down the past few days.
A nice little link to have book marked if you're a log book guy/gal.

Enjoy, my fellow fishing geeks  









ST. JOHNS RIVER ABOVE LAKE HARNEY NEAR GENEVA, FL


Monitoring location 02234000 is associated with a STREAM in SEMINOLE COUNTY, FLORIDA. Current conditions of DISCHARGE, GAGE HEIGHT, MEAN WATER VELOCITY FOR DISCHARGE COMPUTATION, and MORE are available. Water data back to 1941 are available online.




waterdata.usgs.gov


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Thanks clam! I'm gonna check the wind for Tuesday and maybe head up there for a morning scout and fish.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Clamfoot said:


> Below is the link to the St Johns monitoring station data at RT 46. It's running higher than the median. Flow is also running a little higher but trending down the past few days.
> A nice little link to have book marked if you're a log book guy/gal.
> 
> Enjoy, my fellow fishing geeks
> ...


Yes that is the station that I have used in the past - it has been some time since I have been down there and it was also several phones and computers ago that I had it saved on.

I was mainly wade fishing from the bank so I preferred the water to be lower, or below median. With less water column to work I was hooking up more often. The fish seemed to be on the bottom so sinking line with lead eyes was my go to. I have heard of trolling shad darts to be productive as well. The stretch between the ramp and Econ were fishy but I normally posted up around the mouth of the Econ.

If you are fly fishing let me know, I will go do some digging and pull out my shad box. 

And strangely enough, while I thought I hated air boats, their wakes drew the fish up. Maybe coincidence but I felt like I would cast after one would pass and always hook up.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

mmccull5 said:


> Yes that is the station that I have used in the past - it has been some time since I have been down there and it was also several phones and computers ago that I had it saved on.
> 
> I was mainly wade fishing from the bank so I preferred the water to be lower, or below median. With less water column to work I was hooking up more often. The fish seemed to be on the bottom so sinking line with lead eyes was my go to. I have heard of trolling shad darts to be productive as well. The stretch between the ramp and Econ were fishy but I normally posted up around the mouth of the Econ.
> 
> ...


@mmccull5 

That's strange about the airboat wake. I never heard that one before but what I've read about shad fising and the run, it's not hard to believe. Ive watched them roll on the surface.

Yes on the fly fishing. I tied up some heavy darts yesterday but I have very rarely fish for shad so I'm not really dialed in on the "how too" plan (how heavy, mend or strip, floating or sinking line, etc). So I'll probably dust off a spin setup and some bullet weights for a back up plan.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

I fished Saturday for about three hours before the wind picked up at the confluence of the Little Econ and St Johns.
Late start, 2 medium-sized shad to the boat on the fly rod. Heavy chartreuse dart/mini Clouser tied on a size 6 

The water level was lower than I expected but still good. Water was moving medium to slow, Sry, I neglected to note the water temps.

Before I left I ran slow up the middle of the river and switched on the fishfinder but did not see any signs of stacked-up fish.

If anyone else fishes it this week please post a report.


----------



## KevinLeslie27 (Nov 17, 2013)

What's a good fly to throw?


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Boat traffic stirs up the bait and gets fish biting sometimes.


----------

